# Generic supplements



## raveya (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys. 
Reading positive reviews of their gear
Seems like their super tren 150 and testo e is g2g?

Anyone ever ordered there and is statisfied?


Nowadays lots of bunk out here and I'm not sure which UGL to choose (living in Germany)

Tried renvex, am tech but not what I expect. 

Maybe some people can give advice


----------



## mickems (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Are you reading reviews on e-roids? my advice is not to buy from .com sites selling gear. too many scammers.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 10, 2015)

I see you paid attention to your welcome email...


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 10, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> I see you paid attention to your welcome email...



You are on it today!


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 11, 2015)

name brand only. Nike, Reebok etc.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't buy generic, always look for the overhyped brands.


----------



## raveya (Mar 11, 2015)

Website is genericsupplements pk not com. 

Which UK lab / site can u recommend ?


----------



## Ggeneral (Mar 11, 2015)

raveya said:


> Website is genericsupplements pk not com.
> 
> Which UK lab / site can u recommend ?



Tillacle Labs


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 11, 2015)

Im not sure what is so super about tren 150?


----------



## raveya (Mar 11, 2015)

Well i read on eroids that it is good to go? Don't know where to get good tren e atm. 

So many bunk stuff available nowadays


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 11, 2015)

raveya said:


> Well i read on eroids that it is good to go? Don't know where to get good tren e atm.
> 
> So many bunk stuff available nowadays



Do not trust reviews...they are all filtered. If your looking for a source than your just going to have to send some money to one and se if it works out. Its a risk and almost everyone has taken it at some point. Welcome to the world of steroids brother


----------



## mickems (Mar 11, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Do not trust reviews...they are all filtered. If your looking for a source than your just going to have to send some money to one and se if it works out. Its a risk and almost everyone has taken it at some point. Welcome to the world of steroids brother



x2          there are a lot of ugls that you may know of that consistently burn people but on their reviews there are 100 positives and no neg reviews. fishy.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 11, 2015)

like they said at some point everyone has done it but 90% are underdosed or bunk just do your research and research some more then before you order research some more and if you can stay away from .coms bro 

Welcome to the UG


----------

